# Car Insurance Providers



## breney (May 7, 2014)

What do people think of different car insurance providers. What do you think is best provider for a young driver (18-21). Has anybody any experience with elephant? (I think they are part of the admiral group)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

In my experience the admiral group are always cheapest for young drivers (still shop around though) 

Elephant is indeed part of admiral, I've been with admiral a while but haven't had to claim so don't know what they are like for that. Elephant do 10 month policies which give you a full years ncb, very handy for getting ncb faster as a young driver 

Only thing is, don't pay monthly, pay it in full. Or pay the whole premium on are credit card then pay that off monthly 

TThey sometimes offset the monthly payments to 3rd party. So your paying off are debt not paying monthly, meaning if you cancel you still owe the money 

Just read the small print of the monthly payments if you intend on that route. There are many company's that do this too not just them


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been with both elephant and admiral, both were ok but had non stop sales calls

I'm now with Adrian flux with all mods declared and covered like for like but half the price of anywhere else

Crazy


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I see these threads a lot and it's impossible to say, everyone has there own set of criteria, there are so many variables that mean you just have to shop around and find out what's cheapest for you.

Age isn't everything although it is a big contributing factor to a high premium, but things like location, occupation, modifications, where the car is stored (strangely being garaged isn't always cheaper), and how many miles you intend to rack up, all make a significant difference.

I remember getting a quote for my old Seat Ibiza (can't remember the company, think it may have been Tesco) and I was quoted around £500, I moved literally a mile down the road (no other changes at all) and it went up to over £900!!! I called around and another company managed to get my premium down to roughly what I was originally paying.

Just shows how the smallest things make such a difference to a quote and why it's impossible to say who are the "best" price wise.

I'm currently with Admiral (mainly for the multicar policy which seems to work out really well), but I know other people have had quotes from them and found them to be really expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
If you need any help with insurance at all then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The admiral group are a complete ballache of a company to deal with. I was with Bell when another driver stoved straight into the back of me - they were an absolute nightmare to deal with and it took years to get resolved. My mate had the same and we both swiftly left, never again. Adrian Flux and Greenlight ever since :thumb:


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

I find the problem for drivers like myself is that insurance companies look at our age and instantly assume joyrider. I'm somebody who treats my cars immaculate, looks after them with OCD, like most people on this forum. I don't drink or anything like that, so I like to waste my money on a nice car. However, when an insurer sees a car that is maybe better than what the typical 'young driver' is in, they will instantly take the mickey with a quote, making sure I can't enjoy that lovely car! . Makes it even harder to have nice cars!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Admiral have always been good for me. Got a multicar policy and they are always cheapest.
My renewal last year was £200 more than the previous and I rang up and complained and got around over £400 knocked off.

Luckily I haven't had to deal with them about any incidents


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I was with admiral when I wrote my mini off this year. Drove through a too deep puddle and claimed. Their initial offer was crazy. I escalated on claim call and was offered another 1 percent . Having worked in insurance for a long time , wrote to them using their complaints process with a specific set of criteria and two days later , had an offer for what I had paid for the car a year ago and money in bank with 12 hours. Combined with stripping the car of tasty factory options and swapping for less rare kit ended up making money on it


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Admiral were absolutely faultless when some thieves stole our cars. We found the cars and they repaired them very well, I even went back because i found more things wrong (just cosmetics) and no quibbles. The repair bill was around 3k. Easy


----------

